# Stolen horse alert - Palamino Gelding



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

This is not my horse, but I am posting for someone else in hopes we can help her recover her Palamino Gelding, Sundance


















Name: Sundance AQHA Gelding, 9 yo

Sold as: Number Seven, Grade Horse

Hi everyone. I need your help. The horse pictured above is still missing. He is a nine year old (coming 10 year old 3/28/08 ) AQHA Registered dark palomino QH. His features can be seen in the photo, and his owner discribes him as having a star, a stripe, and an extremely small snip, although this photo kind of looks like he is blazed a bit. He does have two white socks on his hind legs, barely visible from this photo. His color does not bleach out in the summer. He remains the same color as he is in this photo.

The horse's rightful owner lives in Indiana. She paid a man by the name of Tom $300.00 to ride her horse for 30 days since she broke her back (not horse related). He owed money to the place they were boarding the horses, and he took several horses including this horse from the barn and he sold this horse "Sundance" to a man named Bob McClain in Kentucky. 

Bob took the horse to the Cross Country Trail Ride in Eminence, Missouri in October of 2007 and sold him for $650.00 to a couple. The couple were said to be from Ogallala Nebraska, (where Bob told the owner the couple that purchased him lived) but could also have lived somewhere in Iowa (where Bob allegedly told a farrier that he sold the horse to). Bob told the owner that the woman was a blonde and the man had dark hair. The horse was sold as a Grade horse with the name "Number Seven". Bob did get coggins papers on the horse when he took him to the trail ride, and it is assumed that these papers were then transfered to the new owners. 

Let it be clear that Bob did NOT know the horse was stolen, and the people that bought him do not know the horse was stolen. The owner would like to know that Sundance is okay and is being well cared for. She loves this horse a lot, and does not want the new owners to think they will lose any money or have the horse taken from them. Her main concern is that he is doing well.

If anyone attended this trail ride in October, you may have noticed a Palomino getting upset and either kicking a trailer or kicking a hole in the door... we are not sure which. (the horse is known to kick and act up if upset, but does not do it when he is with his owner in Indiana) If you know anything about this horse, would you please contact me?

Bob was as helpful as the owner felt that he could be, but certain inconsistencies in his information about where the horse was sold bothered her, so we're not sure the details are exact.

The owner said she was not entirely comfortable with the story of the last person that sold the horse. This is because he named the horse "Number Seven" after the movie "The Man from Snowy River"'s horse. He did this before he sold the horse. And when she asked him if he was sure the horse went to Ogallala NE, he said that the he remembered it was Ogallala because that's where the movie was filmed.???

The owner's question was "Why would a man name a horse 'Number Seven' and get coggins papers for him BEFORE he sold him to someone that lives in Ogallala?"

She thinks maybe he really did not know exactly where the horse went. And who knows? People from Indiana were going to Missouri for this Cross Country Trail Ride... someone else from PA might have, too.

Bottom line.... if you've seen this horse, please let me know. There's a lady out there anxiously awaiting information ... any information is helpful. Also, if any of the rescues in Nebraska or Iowa are able to print out the flyer from NetPosse.com, Sundance is under the I-M page and listed as Missouri since that was the last place he was seen. If you could print and post it at any of the slaughter auctions that you go it might save a life.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

OMG! Im sorry that this horse got stolen! thats so horrible why on earth would someone do that!?!?! its Crazy!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

OMG, I am soo sorry!!  I hope he gets found soon, oh my... 
Those people need to be locked up!


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh god. Good luck.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

GOOD NEWS~~!!! Sundance has been found!!
He was found in Iowa. 

The rightful owner is now getting the authorities involved to try to recover her horse.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

OMG!! thats awesome! i cried when i read she had found him *such a sook* lol

im so glad she has found him. i hope she can get him back too


----------

